# for advices for german ram cichlid.



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

I wanna keep a pair of german ram cichlid, which store have them in stock? Just went to BA in steels and yonge, they don't have this one.

what kind of the substrate should I use? I prefer some florabase made in Japan, I heard them can lower the PH. But I coundn't find them in GTA.
I just test PH on tapwater which is 7.6, wat do you do to lower the PH?

I only have a 5.5G tank, and aqua clear HOB, and Does this system can support 2 german ram, 2 Corydoras and 1 flying fox.

flying fox seems a little big in 5G tank. but i wanna keep 1 algea eater.
Can you recommend me a small algea eater?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get a bigger tank if you want to keep the rams. They will out grow the tank.

Also, corydoras need to be kept in schools of 5 -6 at the minimum.

Flying foxes are poor algae eaters after they are young, and can be very aggressive. For a 5g, otos are your best bet, but also need to be kept in groups.

I would not worry about your pH too much, unless you are conditioning for breeding.


----------



## By-The-Lake (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi smilodon, just to add to what ameekplec mentioned. I would suggest getting a 20 gallon tank or larger if you want to keep GBR's and small tropicals. I have a pair that I am keeping in a 25 gallon with a few tetra, 2 cherry barbs, 2 bristle nose pleco's, and 6 otto cats. With the ottos and BN I don't even find it is necessary to add a bottom feeder - if I did though I would likely try 2-3 khuli loaches. 

By the way, I saw rams for sale recently at Big Als Vaughan (Xlarge - $20) and at NAFB (medium - $7.00).


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

By-The-Lake said:


> With the ottos and BN I don't even find it is necessary to add a bottom feeder


Loricariads are bottom feeders


----------



## smilodon (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks, I cannot change to bigger tank because this tank is gonna sit on my desk. The bigger tank might crash the desk's legs.

I will consider some other fishes. maybe just 5 glass catfishes


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd consider a betta or some shrimp for that size of a tank.

Just a side note too: In my experience, algae eaters have very little effect when used solely to remove algae. There are many other effective ways, one of which is regular water changes.

The best thing hands down for controlling algae on your glass are nerite snails.


----------

